# Tool box mod



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey guy here is my LAN party computer I just finished building. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

I love the idea its pretty cool actually with the keyboard... but redo it  spend some more time on it and make it neater i kno u can do better


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Do you have to keep the lid open to get air in there ? Airflow must be pretty bad with the lid closed....


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I haven't picked up a hole saw yet so I have to keep the lid open. This thing is far from done.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah, i am lovin this one....

the main purpose is for it to be lan'able.

i think it meets the need.

the only thing i can suggest, is to see how hard it would be to make it not look like a mod when closed.

other than that, it looks like a work in progress, and it seems to be coming along well.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I must say that's one of the more original mods I've seen a while!


----------



## Nariaco (Jun 21, 2005)

That is really sweet! I would of never even thought of moding a case like that. Major kudos!


----------

